# Required Suggestions for better colored gemstone photography.



## Nidhi.webtecz (Jan 24, 2014)

I am a photographer working with an online Gemstone e-commerce site.
I am facing problem with colored stone photography.
Problems related to their lighting conditions, facets of the gemstones, their backgrounds, focus. 
Suggest me some better ideas to have the best yellow sapphire photography including ideas upon its background, lighting, white balance and if anything.
Do I need to use lens, If yes then suggest the best.


----------



## mmaria (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm really not sure what are you asking...

Lens? and anything else...

could you say a bit about your photography background?

I like gemstones and I photographed them but I really don't follow


----------



## Designer (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi, Nidhi, and welcome!  You are asking for a lot of information, but offering very little for us to consider.  

1.  Search this site for similar threads.  Many here have discussed photographing objects just as jewelry, which is similar.
2.  Are you using flash? 
3.  The backgrounds should compliment the objects.
4.  If your light is consistent, it should be easy to set the white balance.
5.  Your lens might have to be macro, but maybe not, depending on how big the objects are.  

Good luck!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2014)

90mm to 105mm or even 150mm macro lens.

I recall a very high-level jewlery photographer mentioning that he OFTEN used multiple yellow cards (yellow poster board) surrounding sets that had gold rings and chains as a way to create "gold" that looked good in close-up photos; I suspect that yellow sapphire and perhaps citrine and other yellow-colored stones might look good with yellow paper glued to card-stock and positioned very close to the set, to make literally more-yellow.

Many times, strong light tends to wash out color.


----------



## Nidhi.webtecz (Jan 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> 90mm to 105mm or even 150mm macro lens.
> 
> I recall a very high-level jewlery photographer mentioning that he OFTEN used multiple yellow cards (yellow poster board) surrounding sets that had gold rings and chains as a way to create "gold" that looked good in close-up photos; I suspect that yellow sapphire and perhaps citrine and other yellow-colored stones might look good with yellow paper glued to card-stock and positioned very close to the set, to make literally more-yellow.
> 
> Many times, strong light tends to wash out color.



Dear Mmaria, Designer and Derell

Thanks for being so kind in replying, i am giving below details for your reference:

1. The camera model you are using.
40xD Nikon

2. If its a film camera, what film are you using?
Camera is digital


3. If its a digital camera, the model.
It is a 12.5 MegaPixel camera 40xD Nikon


4. Please mention the settings on your digital camera.
FluorescentTube


5. What mode are you shooting on?

F8 or F9

Speed 15, 20, 25


6. What is the White Balance set to?

Depends upon the Light Conditions

It is Preset in this case. And i adjust it according to requirement.



7. Under what lighting conditions are you shooting?

Umbrella Light with Bounce system and Florescent Light




8. Are you using flash or are you shooting with tungsten illumination?

No



9. Are you shooting JPEG or RAW?

JPEG



10. What is the color of the surrounding walls in your workspace?
18% Grey


Different backgrounds are used for contrast, such as white, grey, black and not yellow but will surely try with it also.
I need the photos to be real and natural, which is not being achieved. 
The colour should be actual.
The facets should be actual.
But as the transparency increases the quality of these things goes down.
I tried to upload some pics but due some problems on site it doesn't got uploaded.
Kindly share mail id if u wish to see the results of actual clicks. Or i will upload and share with u people the link.
Your valuable suggestions will be highly appreciated.


Thanks
Nidhi


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Feb 2, 2014)

Open a photobucket account or flicker then you up load pics from your pc to photobucket or flicker.
then copy and paste from Pbucket or flicker to your thread or reply.

I would buy the book Light Science and Magic before you buy anything else.

I always photograph in Raw and Jpeg.

Sounds like you need 2 set ups one for gems and the other for the rest of your products.


----------

